# Watch the Ending Credits



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I have gotten into the habit of watching the ending credits all the way through to the end, or at least fast forwarding to make sure that I don't miss something interesting. The music that plays along with the credits is usually very good or unusual. Plus about 10% of the movies have other features like: bloopers, alternate endings, additional scenes, plot twists, and setups for future sequels.

I remember in the theater when I was a kid in the 60's and 70's that there was almost always a cartoon played after the movie was over. You never see that today.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

I always check to see if there are bloopers and outtakes. Gotta love some like grumpy old men etc.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree, the music in ending credits is generally very well done so We generally watch them . My wife and I have sort of a running joke where we always look to see who the caterer was.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

There was an animated movie I saw where they had made some bloopers that played during the ending credits, I thought it was really creative for them to do that. I can't remember the movie, maybe Monsters Inc or possibly Despicable Me ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Quite often the orchestration of the theme music, played during the credits sounds better than during the movie!..

When I first watched one of the Prates of the Caribbean movies, I switched it off during the credits..Not realising that the story continued after the credits!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

WooferHound said:


> There was an animated movie I saw where they had made some bloopers that played during the ending credits, I thought it was really creative for them to do that. I can't remember the movie, maybe Monsters Inc or possibly Despicable Me ?


Monsters Inc - pretty sure the Toy Story movies did it too...


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I only watch the credits when the music is to my liking. But, when I do I catch myself looking at the names for folks way down the food chain.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Agreed, there can be some very funny bloopers after the ending credits (or during). We first noticed this some years back with Jackie Chan movies - many of them have bloopers at the end that are very humerous.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Typically for me, I stay until the screen goes blank. There are just a lot of stuff showing up in the credits that one can't miss while in the theater. When it comes to the dvd thou, most of the extra's (bloopers, etc.) are there as well as different options to see so will not miss them but it is always nice to see in the theater. "Smokey and the Bandit" movies are a great example.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> I only watch the credits when the music is to my liking.


Likewise!


----------

